# Can I play too? LOL.



## mandirigma (Jan 14, 2006)

Decided to update this thing, finally. It's kinda sick, my collection has grown a lot in the past few months alone cause once I got back on Specktra, I wanted to catch up on all the stuff I missed from my break in '05. LOL. I scored most of it via CCO's and sales on here and LJ. And now I keep all this crap in a Stanley toolbox. So femme and yet so butchy. LOL.

The Box.






My 15-Pan Palettes




Totally went on a depotting spree a few weeks ago so now my palettes also include my Ben Nye and Urban Decay shadows.

My Quads





Pigments!





Other Eye Stuffs





MSF's and Pearlizers




My MSF collection is complete except for Pleasureflush which I've just accepted I'll never ever own. LOL.

Blushes





Iridescent Powders




Yeah, totally too much cheek stuff.

Lippies





Other Lip Stuffs





Brushes





Miscellaneous Staples


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2006)

May I ask what color Benefit brow zing you have in the last pic?
Great collection and look at all those pigments.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_May I ask what color Benefit brow zing you have in the last pic?
Great collection and look at all those pigments._

 
Thanks! Pigments are my absolute weakness. Haha.

The Benefit Brow Zings says 03 on the bottom. I have dark brown, almost black-looking hair. =)


----------



## user2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes that's totally small!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 14, 2006)

that's not small at all! look at those pigments!


----------



## Virgo (Jan 14, 2006)

I want all your pigments!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 14, 2006)

oh dear thats a whole lot of make up.


----------



## peike (Jan 14, 2006)

great one, love your pigments


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 14, 2006)

wooooooow Great collection i LOVE all your pigments!


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 16, 2006)

I too am jealous of all your pigments!  Very nice.  Looks like you have good organization too.  Something I need to work on...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

An impressive row of pigments among other things!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## Mhari (Mar 11, 2006)

and I thought I had a lot of make up! Everyone on this site has WWWAAAAYYYY more than me.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

im in love!!!!!   with your make up that is! hehehehe.....Anything u get tired of just let me know girlie!


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

updated with all my new junk. lol.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice collection.  Love the tool box.  I love the whole femme/butch thing.  LOL!!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 8, 2006)

i love the tool box idea! it looks heavy though, is it? hehe "im gonna get my tools now" and then you haul that bad boy out LOL i kid i kid! great collection though, especially those msf's. im turning green now =)


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Very nice collection. Love the tool box. I love the whole femme/butch thing. LOL!!_

 
Haha, thanks girl! Story of my life! LOL.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_i love the tool box idea! it looks heavy though, is it? hehe "im gonna get my tools now" and then you haul that bad boy out LOL i kid i kid! great collection though, especially those msf's. im turning green now =)_

 
LOL, thanks girl! the great thing is that the toolbox is not that heavy. it's just plastic, and when everything's in it it's actually much lighter than using a regular metal traincase (ie., the caboodles one from target or walmart, which i tried, but it was both too small and too heavy). AAAND the toolbox was only $7 at walmart!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I love the collection!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 9, 2006)

i love it!oh and you so0o0o0o00o dont need Pleasureflush you have sooooooo many more and better!


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_I love the collection!_

 
Why thank ya!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i love it!oh and you so0o0o0o00o dont need Pleasureflush you have sooooooo many more and better!_

 
LOL, thanks hun! Makes me feel better and not so bitter about Pleasureflush, but i just don't have the $100+ to throw away! LOL.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_
Brushes





_

 

hmmm... which one is brush #187?


----------



## mandirigma (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_hmmm... which one is brush #187?_

 
the one on the far left.


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2006)

Oh wow you have an awesome pigment collection. I also like all your e/s colours, they're awesome


----------



## ShirleyK (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_the one on the far left._

 
 Thank you... by the way I like your collection... that's awesome...


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 7, 2006)

Awesome collection. Drooling over the MSF. Why didn't I just get thatthis was going to be a big thing. I could have like 4 msf total right now..but i have 3. I put back shimpagne. I figured it had to match with my skin...but NOOOO it doesn't Its just good to have them all.

LUCKY YOU! :-(


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW! So, so, so jealous of your MSF's & pigments!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 12, 2006)

great collection. could you give the MSF their names?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

wow nice collection! i see you like msf's a lot... i can't wait to get my hands on one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you like really pale lips too..i was beginning to think i was the only one! haha


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

oh yeah! forgot to mention: i really like that idea of keeping it in a tool case


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

So nice!


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am a addict for pigments!! You do have quite a collection there~!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks a lot!!





could you please tell me the name of your blue pigment  :






I love it


----------

